# Downhill- & Dirttrails in Nähe Braunschweig gesucht!



## Nissen (9. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich werde demnächst nach Braunschweig ziehen und wollte mich vorab schon mal informieren, ob es dort im dichteren Umfeld ein paar Downhill- & Dirttrails gibt. Da ich in der Sufu leider nichts gefunden habe. 
Ich denke mir mal fast, das die nächsten Downhilltails im Harz, was ja zum Glück nicht weit weg ist liegen werden (Thale usw.)
Aber wie siehts mit den Dirttrails aus? Kennt da jemand vielleicht ein paar gute Sports? 
Freue mich sehr über euere Antworten und mit Glück sieht man sich dann dort in nächster Zeit.
Schöne Grüße,
Chris


----------



## Rick_Biessman (12. Januar 2015)

Hi Chris!

Dein Post ist ja schon ne Weile her - deswegen dachte ich, bist du inzwischen vielleicht etwas schlauer. Ich kenne nur die Dirt Jumps auf dem Nussberg, außerdem gibt es so was ähnliches wie nen Pumptrack im Wald direkt vor Wolfenbüttel. Außerdem hab ich gestern gehört, dass es im Westpark ein paar neuangelegte Dirt Jumps gibt - da war ich aber noch nicht. Weißt du was dazu? Oder wer anders?

Ich fahre zwar nicht wirklich Dirt, aber übe ganz gerne mal Springen und Fahrtechnik allgemein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2009-Freitag (3. Juni 2015)

Moin,

da ich ab und zu im westpark bzw. Timberlah Busch, mit offenen Augen nach trails, unterwegs bin, kann ich bisher nicht sagen, dass sich dort Dirt Jumps befinden. Können natürlich auch gut versteckt sein... 
Einen kleinere Trail mit Wurzelteppich und engen kurven gibt es allerdings.


----------



## Darkspike309 (28. Dezember 2017)

Gibt es neue infos über BS was DH oder FR angeht?


----------



## Rick_Biessman (4. Januar 2018)

Naja, DH und FR wirst du in Braunschweig wegen fehlende Gelände nicht finden ^^ In Riddagshausen gibt es einen Pumptrack, der sich lohnt. Der wird aber nur Leuten gezeigt, die man persönlich kennt. Wenn du Gleichgesinnte treffen willst, geh einfach mal an nem Samstagnachmittag zum Nussberg. Da tummeln sich einigermaßen regelmäßig Leute, die überwiegend im Park fahren.


----------



## Bikechris (20. Januar 2018)

Servus,

es gibt auch eine Whatsapp-Gruppe die sich mehr oder weniger regelmäßig zu Tagesausflügen im Harz verabredet. Vllt ist das interessant?


----------



## Rick_Biessman (23. Januar 2018)

Chris, ist das die Gruppe, in der viele von den Nussberg-Leuten sind? Ich hab selber kein WhatsApp, deswegen weiß ich nicht, welche Gruppen es in Braunschweig gibt 
Auf jeden Fall weiß ich von dieser Gruppe, von der einige Leute wohl recht regelmäßig die Parks im Harz besuchen. Zumindest einer fährt auch im Deister und ein paar Mal waren die Leute schon in Bad Salzdetfurth, wo es Dirtjumps und Slopestyle gibt. Keine riesigen Ausmaße, aber soll wohl ganz gut sein.


----------



## Bikechris (24. Januar 2018)

Rick_Biessman schrieb:


> Chris, ist das die Gruppe, in der viele von den Nussberg-Leuten sind? Ich hab selber kein WhatsApp, deswegen weiß ich nicht, welche Gruppen es in Braunschweig gibt
> Auf jeden Fall weiß ich von dieser Gruppe, von der einige Leute wohl recht regelmäßig die Parks im Harz besuchen. Zumindest einer fährt auch im Deister und ein paar Mal waren die Leute schon in Bad Salzdetfurth, wo es Dirtjumps und Slopestyle gibt. Keine riesigen Ausmaße, aber soll wohl ganz gut sein.



Ob davon welche auch am Nussberg abhängen weis ich auch nicht, ich jedenfalls nicht. Aber ich kann mal versuchen daran zu denken und bei dem nächsten geplanten "Ausflug" hier in der Gruppe zu posten. Wird aber erst im Frühling sein.


----------



## LopesBlingBling (9. April 2021)

Hallo Braunschweiger, der Thread ist ja schon wieder einige Jahre alt, aber ich dachte ich versuche hier trotzdem mal mein Glück. 
Wohne Nähe Riddagshausen und suche schon eine ganze Weile nach dem oben genannten Pumptrack. Meine Freundin und ich sind es leid, ständig bis nach Hannover oder nach Hameln fahren zu müssen... vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der uns einen Tipp oder eine Alternative nennen kann?

Der kleine Pumptrack am Westbahnhof am Skateplatz ist an sich auch gar nicht schlecht (da Stadtnah) jedoch seit Jahren wohl nicht mehr gepflegt und damit fast unfahrbar. Bodenwellen des Todes...

Falls sich hier generell Leute zum Fahren finden, gern melden.


----------



## Edith L. (9. April 2021)

Du musst im Bereich Nussberg im Bereich hinter der "Garage mit Ausblick" suchen. Wenn Du das Teil siehst, Weisse was ich meine. Da wird doch regelmäßig geshapt und wohl auch wieder abgerissen.

Ne Anlage gibt es auch offiziell in Lengede am Seilbahnberg. Ist mal 2018 und dann wohl 2020 wieder aktiviert worden. Derzeitiger Zustand ist mir aber unbekannt. Guggst Du


----------



## inertial (23. Dezember 2021)

Bezüglich des "Pumptracks" am westlichen Ringgleis habe ich dem alten OBM vor über nem Jahr mal einen Brief geschrieben, jedoch keine Antwort bekommen. Vielleicht muss man sowas öffentlicher machen. Aber bin nicht so der Social Media Typ.

Ansonsten entsteht am Nordpark gerade ein asphaltierter Pumptrack (mit Skatepark und Spielplatz). Vor zwei Wochen waren noch die Kampfmittelräumer da, also dauert noch. Siehe https://www.braunschweig.de/politik_verwaltung/nachrichten/nordpark.php Irgendwo gabs auch einen Bebauungsplan.

Den Jungs vom oben genannten Pumptrack im Wald wünsche ich gerade alles Gute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## inertial (12. April 2022)

Aktueller Baustand des Pumptracks am Nordpark. Leider nur von einer Seite einsehbar.


----------



## Rick_Biessman (22. April 2022)

Ich hatte keine Ahnung, dass da ein Pumptrack gebaut wird! Wie cool!!! Wann soll der denn eröffnet werden?


----------



## inertial (5. August 2022)

Vermutlich wenn das ganze Gelände fertig ist. Bin jetzt aber auch über 3 Wochen nicht mehr dran vorbeigekommen. Die bauen wohl noch Basketballplatz, Boulderwand, Rodelhügel mit Sitzmöglichkeiten auf der anderen Seite, Fitnessplatz usw... In der Zeitung stand mal was von Sommer. Aber bei der Geschwindigkeit, mit der es dort von April bis Mitte Juli voranging...

In Melverode soll übrigens auch ein Asphaltpumptrack entstehen: Geplanter Pumptrack

UPDATE 12.11.: Sieht auf der Baustelle eher nach Ende als Mitte November aus.
Für den Pumptrack in Melverode wurde eine Ausschreibung veröffentlicht. Angepeilte Bauzeit bis Ende Mai 2023. Angehangen die Pressemitteilung der Stadt.


----------

